# Do Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasboras) jump?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have 7 of these guys in a 46g bowfront, 3 males & 4 females. I'd like to move one of the males and two females to a 2g nano tank that I have at the office. They seem to be the perfect fish for this setup but I'm slightly concerned about them going "over the wall". I keep the water in the nano about 1/2" down from the rim. Anyone know if they're likely to be ok with this?

Also, I've read that they do ok in slightly lower temperatures, similar to the white cloud. The tank stays between 68 and 70 on its own. I have a small heater that I could use, but I'd rather avoid it if its not absolutely needed.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

As long as you arent bumbing the tank's stand or scaring them, I bet they'll be fine.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

IME they should not jump out of the aquarium....I have a trio in an open top 'pico' without any problems. Also it does not have a heater and fish are doing well....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have about 50 of them in an open top tank and none have jumped out but the tank is heavily planted.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the info.

50 huh? That's got to look pretty cool.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They actually hide most of the time and only come out to eat.....


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, I noticed that too.....they typically hang out inside the plant mass and dart around when there's food in the tank.

Did you breed those out to get that many?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually bought a lot more then what I have and since most were super sick and wasting away when I got them I only have 50 left....


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i only find my females realy hide alot the males are usually out sparring and the females seem to come out and watch.i may just have some "different"fish since every one else reports alot of hiding


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I put 6 in a 3g nano and 3 jumped out onto the floor overnight. Of course this tank was rimless, so when they got nervous and started to swim up and down the sides, it was a small and easy jump to the floor... 

I have had 15 in my 72-gallon with no top but with a RIM for about 6 months and they are all fine.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

So far my 3 have kept their thinking "inside the box", but they hide behind everything and are much, much more timid than they were in the 46g tank. They won't even come out to eat. Hmmm. Dither fish perhaps...... Endlers?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Unfortunately I have lost about a dozen to jumping out. I think it may be my cats scaring them at night because I always find them in the morning. No matter how many water bowls I fill up they still think the tank is their water source. :lol:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I have some in a 10 gallon with a bunch of guppies...even with the guppies as 'dithers' they still hide most of the time and only come out for quick dashes when feeding....


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

i have some together with a school of rummy nose and IME they do venture out more often as opposed to being kept in a same species or with fishes that don't shoal. Ditto with dither fish.


----------

